# POST HERE Only if you are in a band, and have a CD for sale on the web.



## Chris (Jan 19, 2008)

If you're in a band, and have a distributed CD, whether it be via cdbaby, a paypal link on your website that you actively monitor, amazon, or otherwise, please post in this thread with a link to it. I am building a Sevenstring.org "storefront" so to speak, that will simply contain a picture of your album art, the title of your album and a link to where people can pick it up. 

*Please keep this thread clean.*


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 20, 2008)

Why the hell not? 

Impurity - Of Lust & War:
Impurity - Of Lust & War @ Open Grave Records





MySpace.com - IMPURITY - Gainesville, Florida - Death Metal / Metal / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/impurity


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 20, 2008)

MySpace.com - i Remain (Brutality of Terror Out Now!) - Stockport, UK - Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/iremain
>> I-REMAIN <<


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2008)

^ Is there a link to buy the 'disc on your site? I didn't see it at a quick glance.

(fucking awesome looking site, btw)


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 29, 2008)

Buy our CD, _Thrill or Be Killed_

Its $10 for 14 tracks. $2 to ship in the US, $5 internationally.

You can order off our myspace via paypal or credit card.

MySpace.com - The System After - PEORIA, Illinois - Metal / Rock / Progressive - www.myspace.com/thesystemafter

You can also order on CDBaby.com...

CD Baby: THE SYSTEM AFTER: Thrill or Be Killed

or, you can order from iTunes...

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playListId=270539137


You can read about the CD here: Live-Metal.Net - New Noise: The System After


----------



## Svartmetall (Feb 1, 2008)

Supernal Music | Record Labels | Supernal Music | M87


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 1, 2008)

Squirrelly Arts - Plastic Doll Hole






Its $10.

contact me for Paypal or use the following sites

CDBaby.com
CD Baby: SQUIRRELLY ARTS: Plastic Doll Hole

iTunes
http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuit...Fwa%2FviewAlbum%3Fid%3D253787782%26s%3D143441

Squirrelly Arts
MySpace.com - Squirrelly Arts - City of Plastics and Wonderful Wonders! - Other / Other / Other - www.myspace.com/squirrellyarts


----------



## Ror3h (Feb 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> ^ Is there a link to buy the 'disc on your site? I didn't see it at a quick glance.
> 
> (fucking awesome looking site, btw)



Cheers Chris!
Yeah theres a few links to places to get it on the Myspace page, not too sure if they're on the website aswell though.
I'm pretty sure it's on Amazon.com, at least it used to be anyway!


----------



## Shreddy Krueger (Feb 17, 2008)

MySpace.com - Ritual Fixx - Waukon, Iowa - Industrial / Metal / Gothic - www.myspace.com/ritualfixx






MySpace.com - Starring Chris Malone as Shreddy Krueger - Iowa - Rock / Metal / Industrial - www.myspace.com/chrismalonemusic

There is a Paypal link on both sites.
Ritual Fixx is my metal band and the other one is my instrumental project/band.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 7, 2008)

MySpace.com - Council of One - ARLINGTON, Virginia - Jazz / Fusion / Metal - www.myspace.com/councilofone

CD Baby: COUNCIL OF ONE: One Week in December


----------



## TimSE (Mar 7, 2008)

Season's End - The Official Website 


new album being done atm but isnt finished yet.
still got one out for y'all if ur interested
and a DVD
oh i saaaaay


----------

